# Bota Shpirtërore > Komuniteti katolik >  Mendime të përshpirtshme

## NoName

*.. mendime të përshpirtshme ..*

_ps. shkruani edhe ju ketu mendimet tuaja te pershpirtshme.._

----------


## NoName

Te mos jemi sikur hekuri i mbuluar me dhè, qe pas nje kohe ndryshket, poashtu edhe zemrat tona te mbyllur ndaj te tjereve, pas nje kohe te gjate do t'i perngjaj hekurit.

----------


## NoName

Te jemi sikur druri qe per here te pare na duket qe s'vlen, por kur ta gdhendim do te fitojme nje figure shume te vlefshme.

----------


## TaulantM

Te kuptojme qe natyra eshte zoteresha jone & te mos harrojme qe zoti eshte ne natyren tone.

----------


## NoName

Sikur lulja qe s'jeton pa uje, po ashtu edhe zemra jone te mos jetoje pa dashuri.

----------


## NoName

Gjakun qe e derdhen martiret tane ne Shqiperi eshte shenje qendrese dhe besnikerie ndaj besimit tone katolik.

----------


## NoName

Asnje njeri nuk eshte krijuar rastesisht nga Hyji.

----------

